# My second squat!



## Jake2150 (Nov 30, 2020)

Added these three nice bottles today. Was excited to find the embossed squat. Not sure what to make of the brown one. Unlike anything I’ve dug so far, it’s shaped like a flask but no mold line. Ton of small bubbles, awesome color.


----------



## bottles_inc (Nov 30, 2020)

Wow, that flask is sick. Great finds


----------



## CanadianBottles (Nov 30, 2020)

Wow yeah those are great finds, does the flask have a pontil?  Looks like a pretty early one.


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 1, 2020)

No evidence of a pontil that I can see. Also there is a mold seam running up each side, so I’m guessing 1890ish, similar to other stuff I’ve been digging is my guess. I did find one broken open pontil base so who knows, maybe I’ll find one complete someday


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 1, 2020)

Flask is 1860's and is a Stoddard, New Hampshire made flask.  Very nice find!


----------



## yacorie (Dec 1, 2020)

Great finds - I’d be back there in a heart beat.  Keep them coming


----------



## Dogo (Dec 1, 2020)

The seam-sided flasks predate the strap sided that came later. Great find.


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 1, 2020)

Got quite a few more out of there today


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 1, 2020)

Good stuff!  Love seeing your finds.


----------

